# What changes would you make to you're OWN CITY?



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

^ djm, i think that thought about Figueroa has potential and is underway. USC is fixing up their part of Fig (New sports arena and new housing) and the LA Live Project will make that area very entertaining and fun, with bars, clubs, restaurants, Electronic Billboards as well as all the housing towers going up on FIg (Fig and olympic, Fig and 9th, both corners) as well as everything in southpark. that place will take off really soon.


----------



## aion26 (Dec 17, 2004)

CHI said:


> Have a forrest section in Grant Park


No kidding, seriously, it looks like every tree there was planted last week.


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

Here are my suggestions for KL:

- Expand the rail network by building new LRT, monorail, and train lines in such booming areas as Greater Cheras, Kepong, Ampang, Selayang, Jinjang, Desa ParkCity (outer Kepong), and Mont' Kiara to name a few...
- A more effective recycling campaign (maybe a reasonable cash rebate for every plastic, glass, or metal item recycled, just like what they are doing for newspapers!)...
- Increase usage of English in all government-related matters (Bahasa Melayu has been the lingua franca for way too long!)
- Clean up the Petaling Street area (full of dirty-looking shops and sidewalks, even near the upgraded Street itself)
- Have a major cleaning-up operation at many other areas in KL!
- Revive Subang Airport as a low-fare airline terminal...


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

CLié-HighRises said:


> ...
> - Increase usage of English in all government-related matters (Bahasa Melayu has been the lingua franca for way too long!)...



Why would you want to do that? Isn't Bahasa Melayu the native tongue? Actually, the whole idea is as asinine as the U.S. government switching to French or Spanish. I don't understand why everyone thinks that anything Western is superior to their own.


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

I agree that BM is indeed Malaysia's native tongue...

Unfortunately an entire generation has actually seen huge drops in its English proficiency (considering we were a former British colony!) due to the admirable but flawed policies of the previous administration... Have you heard of the sheer number of Malaysian graduates who come out of uni with impressive degrees but fail to get a job because of their poor command of English?

It is good that the government wants to encourage more English usage since they realize that we have a problem here... There is no need to worry about BM losing its importance as it never will... English acts as a complement to the national language in many matters, especially those pertaining to international trade and commerce...


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

In my city, I would require a height limit that makes the tallest building 5 floors high. I would also use tax breaks as incentives to businesses who stay in my city rather than using tax breaks to lure new businesses and ignoring old ones.


----------



## BANNED (Feb 12, 2005)

build another 1000 200m+ towers, bring in a few more million people, build a subway, 20 new train lines, build an underwater/river glass tunnel for vehicels, advertise the city on international tv at least every 2 add breaks, have 'the oc' style show filmed here, & have millionssss of tourists a MONTH visit, yea thats what changed i'd make


----------



## Alvar (Dec 26, 2004)

I would pain the big ugly car factory from WWII in all colours. Today it is the biggest factory in the world (and i'm quita proud of that) but it lies near the centre and it is made of dark bricks. http://www.eproplan.de/images/VW-Kraftwerk.jpg
Then i would change the whole old main street. It's a pedestrian street. About 80-150x3km but it is full of small old stores in the middle of the street. I would demolish all this stupid houses and replace them with waterwells trees playgrounds and other things every city needs.
Then i would build a light railway connecting the cultural economical political touristical centre. (and also the most expensive sports park in europe) I would start to build the new ice-hockey hall. And last but not least i would have to destroy all this ugly nazi houses in the city centre and replace them with new smaller residential houses with lots of kindergardens and small parks. 
But the best thing is that we already have started to do all this. Exept the coloured factory.


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

Changes for Petaling Jaya (KL's satellite city and my home!) are:
- Build more 30 to 50 storey skyscrapers clustered together in the PJ State (CBD) area - currently has around 22 high-rises averaging 20-storeys,
- Extend the LRT and Commuter train networks to cover the entire Greater PJ area (which is actually nearly as big as KL itself!),
- Build a new carpark complex on that huge open land in SS2 (one of the busiest PJ suburbs) Commercial District to eradicate the acute parking problem there,
- Conduct a massive clean-up job in all the PJ markets!,
- Have more bowling alleys (currently only three, including two under construction in new malls - how pathetic)..., 
- Move Menara Merais (can be seen in the "Other Skyscrapers" thread) to the CBD!  ,
- Reopen the Jln. Timur Field for sporting activities (currently used as a public square, but the green field itself is still there), and
- Bring in another 500k ppl to grow PJ's population to 1.3m (around 600k today)!

But despite all these changes required, PJ is and will always be my hometown!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Get rid of the height limit.


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

^ what about the airport?

For SF, get ride of the homeless people, maybe lock them up in Alcatraz. :jk: But seriously something needs to be done with the homeless problem.


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

I think for British cities destroy everthing (with perhaps some exeptions) built between 1955-1985









Then murder the architects of these monsters


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well for Austin, TX we need a full freeway connection to our airport and a good rail service around the metro. Plus it would be great to have a train connection to our airport. All we have is shitty incomplete freeways and farm roads as our major highways. 

Plus we could use more skyscrapers downtown and more freeways.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Toronto: Get a bigger piece of the pie
-extend subway lines (Sheppard east and west, Spadina up to York U, Bloor to Square One), build DLR, Eglinton West subway lines, replace the SRT with heavy rail
-infilling the downtown with taller buildings
-get the Sapphire and Trump built

London: get Crossrail 1 and 2 (aka Chelney) built
-more affordable housing


----------



## xantarc (Jul 19, 2005)

Move Vancouver out of Canada!
Built efficient metro systems and airports like Oslo or Copenhagen in both Calgary and Edmonton!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

hngcm said:


> Get rid of the height limit.


To get rid of the height limit in San Diego, they would first have to either re-locate the airport, or re-locate the city. As long as they remain in close proximity of each other, the height limit will remain in place, as well as urban sprawl rather than vertical growth. Ditto for San Jose.


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

stop building all the new houses and freeways in phoenix before we sprawl out to Tucson

remove the 50ft height limit that most of the city has

get rid of the 12,000 homeless people that live here

build a transit system because becides some busses there isnt one,there proposing a 20 mile long 1 segment light rail pathetic

not really much to do here either they need to build some attractions


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

I would add a rapid transit metro rail system to the transportation infrastructure.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

For Orlando:
1. Light Rail System for the entire metro area.
2. A more integrated Interstate/Expressway/Tollway system.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

For Chicago:

-Update (modernize) and expand PT with newer stations and trains
-Expand O'Hare
-More greenery and trees
-Get rid of those plain and uninspired condos that somehow got approval
-Finally start constructing the Midwest Highspeed Rail system
-More lower income housing in the south side


----------

